# F Patrizzi



## desk hog (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

I recently bought a quartz watch on ebay that has noothing to identify the maker other than "F Patrizzi" on the dial. I can't find any information about such a watchmaker. Any ideas please?


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi

If it's the quartz chronograph like I've got ( cheap off the bay three years ago, then like you I've not found out much about them other than:-

They look a bit like an old fashioned Breitling Navitimer but a bit smaller and quartz. The movement looks to be good quality as it has kept perfect time and the battery seems to last forever. Fooled a couple of my workmates until they took a closer look. If you fid out anything else would appreciate knowing too

Ong


----------



## desk hog (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Ong. Yes, it looks a lot like the Navitimer and seems pretty decent quality. Mysterious eh? I'll keep digging and maybe find out more.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Deskhog

I bumped into a colleague from the US who is as old as me ( late 40's) and we got talking over a few beers about watches etc. So I dropped in the Patrizzi comment when we got onto Breitling copies and how he used to buy them in Canal St NY ( I got a fake Fossil there just before (9/11 but that's another tale). He remembers them being sold by a watch shop in central NY in the 70s and them being all the fashion in the financial district at the time as they looked like Breitlings but had their own brand and indentity so weren't fakes etc.

Problem is, mine is quite new and was definatly new when I got it 3 years or so ago. The build quality is quite good, mineral scratch resist crystal, long life battery, really accurate movement ( mine dropped less than 5 secs in a year although the date got out of sync). So off I went and dug mine out and yes, he recalled it exactly. Apparennlty there was a Mr Patrizzi in NY at the tike but he couldn't remember if he ran the watch shop or was a maker/ assembler.

Hope this has added to the communal knowledge and perhaps jogged a few memories ?

Cheers for now

Ong


----------



## desk hog (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Ong

Thanks for the update. That really is a fascinating insight. Like yours, my watch is fairly new and of good quality. I will be going to the US myself in the next few weeks, and although not to NY, I'll see if I can find out anything more. I only started collecting watches in recent years and whilst my knowledge is still pretty thin, it is growing, (thanks to the forum and other sources of advice). Although I still tend to just buy stuff I like the look of so its a bit hit and a lot of the time. I think I paid around Â£100 for the watch on Ebay and given the quality, that seems like a fair price.

Regards

Desk Hog


----------

